# if you change your mind...



## MartinUK

Hola todos, cómo podría traducir:

"If you do change your mind you're both welcome to come – I'm cooking for 10 people and there will be enough food to feed an army!"

Any slang in there would be great too.

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Si cambias de idea, ambos están invitados- Estoy cocinando para 10 personas y habrá suficiente comida para alimentar un ejercito


----------



## asteno

Slang from what country, Martin?


----------



## MartinUK

Sud Americana, if there is any possible to insert. gracias


----------



## Maruja14

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Si cambias de idea, ambos están invitados- Estoy cocinando para 10 personas y habrá suficiente comida para alimentar un ejercito


 
Hola Miguelillo. Veo un poco raro ese cambio de "tú" (cambias) a usted (están). Y de singular (cambias) a plural (están).

¿En México los mezcláis siempre así?

EDITO: En cualquier caso parece que Martin quiere vuestro modo de hablar, así que yo no digo nada.


----------



## MartinUK

the bit for a slang expression i suppose would be 'enough to feed an army', perhaps


----------



## asteno

Slang for what country?  



			
				MartinUK said:
			
		

> the bit for a slang expression i suppose would be 'enough to feed an army', perhaps


----------



## Miguelillo 87

lo que pasa es que es que en la frase le estan diciendo
Si tú cambias de idea ustedes dos (ambos)están invitados 
es por eso de la mezcolanza usteds los Españoles como lo harían????


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Well feed an army (alimentar a un ejercito) is used also in America or at least in Mexico is used.


----------



## MartinUK

bueno, muchas gracias a todos. Martin


----------



## Maruja14

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> lo que pasa es que es que en la frase le estan diciendo
> Si tú cambias de idea ustedes dos (ambos)están invitados
> es por eso de la mezcolanza usteds los Españoles como lo harían????


 
If you do change your mind ...

Yo, sinceramente, nunca soy capaz de saber si es singular o plural.

Tu frase es posible en la mezcla de singular y plural salvo que to diría:

Si cambias de idea, estais los dos invitados...
Si cambia usted de idea, estan los dos invitados...

(pero mantedría o el "tú" o el "usted").


----------



## qbnaenmiami

MartinUK said:
			
		

> Hola todos, cómo podría traducir:
> 
> "If you do change your mind you're both welcome to come – I'm cooking for 10 people and there will be enough food to feed an army!"
> 
> Any slang in there would be great too.
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano


 
Here's one with a twist.


Sin cambian de idea consideresen invitados, Estoy cocinando para 10 personas y habra sufieceinte comida para alimentar un ejercito.


Which would be If you change your mind consider yourselves invited...


----------



## qbnaenmiami

Please pardon the typos...


----------



## asteno

Estoy de acuerdo... porque son dos frases diferentes... hablando de dos sustantivos uno singular, uno plural



			
				Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> lo que pasa es que es que en la frase le estan diciendo
> Si tú cambias de idea ustedes dos (ambos)están invitados
> es por eso de la mezcolanza usteds los Españoles como lo harían????


----------



## Maruja14

If you do change your mind ...

Yo, sinceramente, sigo sin saber distinguir el singular del plural en inglés.

¿Como se diría en plural?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

es que cuando le dice you both: both en inglès es ambos por lo tanto te da la idea de que es plural y como en la primera frase no hace referencia a esos both por lo tanto se supone que le está diciendo a una sóla persona.


----------



## tia_tula

comida para *un regimiento*
decimos en mi tierra, de lo que deduzco que debemos tener más saque ...


----------



## Between2mindsGeor

Si cambias de idea, ambos están invitados. Estoy cocinando para 10 personas y habrá suficiente comida para alimentar un ejército.

Algo de slang en España, podría ser:

... para alimentar una panda de vagos!


----------



## Maruja14

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> es que cuando le dice you both: both en inglès es ambos por lo tanto te da la idea de que es plural y como en la primera frase no hace referencia a esos both por lo tanto se supone que le está diciendo a una sóla persona.


 
La verdad es que sigo sin entenderlo. El hecho de que la segunda parte es plural está muy claro. Mi pregunta es cómo se diría la primera parte en plural, porque si se dice igual en singular que en plural, yo siempre la interpretaría en plural, precisamente por existir la segunda frase.

Es más normal decir:

"si (vosotros) cambiáis de opinión, (vosotros) estáis invitados"

que decir:

"si (tú) cambias de opinión, (vosotros) estáis invitados"

Además creo que es lo normal. Lo normal es que ambos dos estén de acuerdo en ir o en no ir, no que sea decisión de uno solo.

Yo lo decía por eso, porque no soy capaz de distinguir en esa primera parte de la frase el singular del plural. Y sigo sin distinguirlo.

¿Para ser plural debería decir: "If you both do change your mind..."?


----------



## Between2mindsGeor

Para mi la situación de la primera parte de la frase es que una persona habla con otra, a la cual invita a que tanto ella como su pareja/amigo/etc vayan a comer.
No sé si me explico, pero estoy de acuerdo con Miguelillo que la 1ra parte de la frase da a entender que se dirige a una persona.


----------



## The_Pinky

"you change your mind" puede ser para singular o plural y en este caso parece mas apropiado el plural. Lo de pasar de "tú" a "ustedes" es porque en muchos sitios de latinoamerica el plural se dice siempre "ustedes" en vez de "vosotros" (es asi en canarias también  ), aunque como ya dije, la primera frase debería ser con "ustedes" tambien.


----------



## EvilGuido

Hola Maruja,

He pasado tiempo en America del sur y pienso que alli dicen "ustedes" en lugar de "vosotros." Por eso Miguelillo solo cambia de "tu" a "ustedes" como una manera de indicar el plural. Sin embargo estoy de acuerdo con usted que parece bastante raro cambiar del singular al plural asi en cualquier idioma.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Efectivamente como dice B2mG es una persona que está siendo invitada, pero esa persona puede llevarun acompañante. puede ser que la persona que está haciendo la invitación no conozca tan bien a la otra persona y por eso se dirige a la otra.


----------



## Maruja14

The_Pinky said:
			
		

> "you change your mind" puede ser para singular o plural y en este caso parece mas apropiado el plural. Lo de pasar de "tú" a "ustedes" es porque en muchos sitios de latinoamerica el plural se dice siempre "ustedes" en vez de "vosotros" (es asi en canarias también  ), aunque como ya dije, la primera frase debería ser con "ustedes" tambien.


 
Caramba, menos mal que alguien lo ha interpretado igual que yo, estaba empezando a volverme loca  

Yo entiendo perfectamente que en Latinoamérica, lo mismo que en Canarias y en Andalucía que es mi patria chica se suele usar "ustedes" en lugar de "vosotros". Pero es que entre "tú" y "ustedes", además de un cambio de forma de hablar, hay un cambio de número, de la 1º a la 3º persona.


----------



## Maruja14

EvilGuido said:
			
		

> Hola Maruja,
> 
> He pasado tiempo en America del sur y pienso que alli dicen "ustedes" en lugar de "vosotros." Por eso Miguelillo solo cambia de "tu" a "ustedes" como una manera de indicar el plural. Sin embargo estoy de acuerdo con usted que parece bastante raro cambiar del singular al plural asi en cualquier idioma.


 
Hola EvilGuido, el cambio de 1ª a 3ª persona es raro, pero se puede hacer si es necesario, no es problema. Mi pregunta profunda es cómo distinguís vosotros los nativos si la primera parte de la frase es plural o singular. Debe haber algún matiz que a mí se me escapa.

Anyway, my English is horrible...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Mirate lo explico con otre ejemplo; Yo Miguel voy a invitar a mi mejor amigo a cenar y él tiene novia, pero yo a su novia apenas y la conozco entonces le digo.
-Oye te invito a cenar mañana a mi casa, voy a hacer una reunión para celebrar  "x" cosa.
-_Pero no se si mi noivia quiera ir_
_-_Andale vamos
-_Ay no estoy muy seguro ademàs  estoy muy cansado_
_-_Bueno si cambias de opinión,están invitados (¿quiènes están invitados? ÉL Y SU NOVIA)


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Espero hay quedado entendido


----------



## celestesimone

Estoy de acuerdo con Miguelillo...esta hablandole a una sola persona, y la sgunda parte invita a esa persona + otra mas...
Yo la pondría así, y bastante informal...si te arrepentis, pueden venir igual, hay comida para un regimiento.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## Maruja14

Miguelillo, te aseguro que aprecio tus esfuerzos por explicármelo. Entiendo perfectamente lo que quiere decir la frase con la primera parte en singular y la segunda en plural. En España, en esa situación, hablaríamos exactamente igual.

Lo que yo pregunto es cómo se sabe en el inglés original que la primera parte de la frase está en singular. Cómo se puede saber si el que habla lo hace con una persona o con más de una.

Es que aún no me ha respondido nadie. Porque, si no hay diferencia entre el singular y el plural, yo me quedaría siempre con el plural para traducirla, porque como he dicho antes me parece una frase más lógica, no por otro motivo.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

es que el both es lo que está dandoa entender que la primera persona es singular si no le diria

If both of you change your mind you're invited, asi se diria para dar aentender que desde el promer momento se les está hablandoa dos o más personas. y como te das cuenta ya en la segunda oración no se repetiria el both


----------



## mulmex

"Lo que yo pregunto es cómo se sabe en el inglés original que la primera  parte de la frase está en singular. Cómo se puede saber si el que habla  lo hace con una persona o con más de una."

En el caso de la oración original puedes saber que sí, es singular:
"If you change your mind"
Si el you fuera plural, tendrías que decir:
"If you change your minds"
Literalmente suena raro, pero sería:  si cambías tu mente (una persona y un mente) si cambian sus mentes (dos personas y dos mentes).


----------



## SebastianOBA

En realidad no lo veo complicado. Según lo que he estudiado de inglés hasta el momento, el "You" puede referirse a "Tú/Usted" y también a "Ustedes", teniendo o no al lado el "Both".

Yo traduzco el texto de la siguiente manera. Personalmente pienso que es la correcta.

"If you do change your mind you're both welcome to come – I'm cooking for 10 people and there will be enough food to feed an army!"
“Si cambian de parecer, ambos están invitados – Cocinaré para 10 personas y habrá suficiente comida como para alimentar a un ejercito”

Es claro que el primer “You” no está acompañado por el “Both”, mientras que el segundo “You” sí lo está. Aun así pienso que es totalmente innecesario que el primer “You” tenga que estar acompañado del “Both” para referirse al plural “Ustedes”, y que se sobrentiende que se está hablando en plural siempre. En muchas ocasiones y películas he oído que usan el “You” a secas para referirse a “ustedes”.


----------



## SebastianOBA

mulmex said:


> "Lo que yo pregunto es cómo se sabe en el inglés original que la primera  parte de la frase está en singular. Cómo se puede saber si el que habla  lo hace con una persona o con más de una."
> 
> En el caso de la oración original puedes saber que sí, es singular:
> "If you change your mind"
> Si el you fuera plural, tendrías que decir:
> "If you change your minds"
> Literalmente suena raro, pero sería:  si cambías tu mente (una persona y un mente) si cambian sus mentes (dos personas y dos mentes).





No lo había analizado por el lado de "your minds". Me suena sensato,  pero a la vez raro. En español yo no digo: "Si ustedes cambian de  pareceres" o "Si cambian de ideas", sino que digo "Si cambian de idea  (sustantivo singular)" o "Si cambian de parecer (sustantivo singular)".

Definitivamente me quedo con mi anterior deducción, pienso que es  sencillamente cuestión de contexto para saber que siempre se habla en  plural en la frase.


----------



## Mexico RV'er

The way you can tell it is singular in the first part of the sentence is that if it were plural it would read, "If you change your mind*s*,. . . "


----------

